# What is your age?



## GouletPens

I'm 24 years old. I've been to the 2008 AAW Woodturning Symposium in Richmond, and I am the 2VP in my local AAW club in Richmond, VA. I have met a few middle-school age kids at craft shows that turn pens in shop class, but it seems they "grow out of it" when stupid things like schoolwork and jobs get in the way. I often feel like I'm the exception as a young full-time woodturner, but I'm really interested to know the (general) age of most of us. We might be surprised!


----------



## JimB

I just turned 50 this year. I started turning this year as well and it is my first woodworking experience.


----------



## wpenm

At 52, I have been working with wood for a long time. I started out working in a woodshop at 15 and have always loved it.


----------



## OldWrangler

About 55 years of woodworking. 

I built a 16' rowboat when I was 15. I was also in wood shop at school at the same time. Over the years I have made a lot of the furniture in my home and in my kids'. I have always made toys for the little grandchildren, jewelry boxes, cedar chests and bandsaw boxes. I built all the cabinets in my house out of solid pecan. 

As a newly wed, we lived in a small 2 bedroom apt. and one of the bedrooms was my shop with an old Shopsmith. I made all the furniture we couldn't afford.

At 71, I have settled down to turning pens, making canes, jewelry boxes and fun items. I am finished with the big stuff and the lengthy projects. 

There is something about wood, the color, the smell, the grain, a certain gnarlyness, texture and workability, that I find fascinating and really enjoy.  All this work for so many years and I still have all my fingers!!!!!!!


----------



## Nick

I usually tell people that I am "older than dirt"  Actually 66 years old


----------



## woody350ep

I am much like you Goulet, also thinking I may be an exception at 25.  Most of my friends are out drinking and partying.  Not my scene at all.


----------



## Daniel

I don't remember ever "starting" woodworking. Thinking back i know I watched and "Help" my uncle restore a wood boat at about the age of 4 or 5. i also managed to completely tear apart his wood camper at about the same age. I built many forts and what not I know I was using chisels and other tools at the age of 10. At 14 I started a Hog breeding operation and built all the facilities required including shed, fences, feed bins etc. I had already started doing decorative woodworking a couple of years before that and also helped my father build cabinets for our kitchen. I also did wood carving. I was more of a home builder at that time and at 16 started my second business as a drywall contractor. i did not start doing woodworking as a hobby until I was 20. At 23 I had what was considered my first shop, a 10 X 10 shed I built in our back yard. since then I have always had a shop in one way or another. Woodworking has been something that has been mixed in with all the other things I do. Just one more way to be working with my hand, be creative and be figuring things out.


----------



## tbroye

I am 66 and been working with word for the past 6 years and turning pen for the last year.  In my other life I worked for the Calif. Highway Patrol designing metal parts and peices to equip the various car with Police Equipment.  Yes those white Camaros were some of the last ones I worked on.  I also built and worked on Super Modified Dirt track cars and still participate in Vintage Oval Track Racing.  When I retired I got rid of the welders, torches, and other metal working tools but kept the mechanic tools and then started working around the house and need woodworking equipment.  I still play with the race cars but take my personal cars to the dealer.


Tom


----------



## stevers

48 and still going strong.


----------



## MesquiteMan

41 here.  I make my living with wood but it is not the kind I like to turn!  Pine and spruce don't make good pens!  (I am a home builder)


----------



## nava1uni

I am 60 and took a class a year at Wood craft and became addicted to wood turning. I  have been an auto mechanic for 14 year, a biomedical engineer and now I am a Home Care RN.  In high school I wanted to take wood shop, but was only allowed to take Home Economics, which I already knew how to do, since I ran the house from the age of 10.  I have always liked making things and making bookcases and simple furniture.  I have done upholstery and furniture restoration for the last 7 years and now I turn wood and I am slowly learning to do all kinds of turning. I also love the smell, color, how it turns, and what it looks like when a piece is complete.


----------



## Rifleman1776

Results so far very surprising. I had guessed much differently.


----------



## NewLondon88

turning 50 soon. I only started a couple of years ago.
I always thought that 'someday' I'd like to have the time to take up
a woodworking hobby. Somehow, I just never got around to it. Never had
the space, never made the time or investment.. just enjoyed seeing the
things that others did and appreciating the work that went into it from an
outsider's point of view.

It finally occurred to me that 'someday' wasn't just going to happen unless
I made a plan to do it.

When my dad rented some space for storage and there was more unused
space there for rent, I got a few tools at auction and started refinishing
furniture for him. But I had my eye on a lathe ..couldn't justify the expense,
 but always wanted to try that. So I waited and waited . finally
picked up a mini Jet and felt guilty. Lately I feel guilty because I don't get
to the shop often enough and when I do, there's projects waiting. Some
have been waiting for a couple of years. Some are just beyond my skill yet.

Now I make it a point to schedule my day so that I can stop by the shop
on my way to or from work and I can glue up some tubes or put on another
coat of finish. 

I can lose a whole day in a matter of minutes.:biggrin:


----------



## johnnycnc

I am 40 and have been dabbling in wood for maybe 10 years,
got started when a complete renovation of our home had to be done.
I couldn't build a decent doghouse before learning how to use the tools,
and plan the work.Our Chow/Husky mix, "Turbo" could attest to that!
After the renovation,here sat saws,routers,planer,etc.
The smell of sawdust,shavings pretty much had me hooked.
I'm a machinist by trade and the wood smells much better 
than hot steel and cutting oil.
Just a few simple jewelry boxes got me hooked,and the rest is history.
Clocks,jewelry boxes,tool cases,tables,then the turning bug bit.
Looking for highly figured wood for accent pieces,and stumbled across 
"pen blanks". Nice stuff,right size,right price.But what is the idea here,
"pen blanks"?? Well,like all the rest of us here,I had to try this penmaking thing out,and here we are.:biggrin:


----------



## cozee

I will be turning 50 next April. I have only been working with wood for the last 3 years or so. I have worked with metal (either as a fabricator, a mechanic, or bodyman) most all my life and never had the itch to work with wood till we decided to start planning on remodeling our home. I then decided to look into woodworking as we wanted to do most of the remodel ourselves. Glad I did as I really enjoy turning and flat work. And I have begun to plan out a few turning projects which incorporate wood and metal together!


----------



## pipecrafter

37 here.  Made my first pen from a kit about 5 years ago, but have been working with wood and building furniture since I was about 15.  My dad still uses the bookshelf I made him when I was 16 or 17.


----------



## dntrost

49 here I too use to making a living with wood as a home builder but my father was a master craftsman and I mean master!!!  When he turned 81 (2 years ago) he gave me all of his tools, said he just couldn't see well enough to use them (very sad day) :frown:  I bought a house with 4 garages just so I could set one up with my dads tools.  I didn't do anything with them until I went to the woodworking show in Houston and turned my first pen.  Now all I do is pens but hopefully I will branch out as I get more time.  I sent my dad a pen (not sure he was too impressed) but he was happy at least the tools were being used.


----------



## bad

I'll turn 50 next May. The wife and I will be celebrating it in Cabo San Lucas. I got into woodworking a few years ago. I think of it as part of my "youthful rebellion". When I was in school my father insisted that no son of his was going to work with his hands. That meant that I wasn't allowed to take any shop courses in high school. I now have 2 lathes (one for wood and one for metal), lots of woodworking equipment and an arc welder. I can't tell you how much fun it is getting my hands dirty.


----------



## jskeen

Just turned 42 this month.  Been doing woodworking of one sort or another for about 15 years.  Before that I did blacksmithing, which morphed into custom knifemaking, which got me hooked on burl and exotic woods.  Did small flatwork and cabinetwork for years and thought about a lathe, but never took the plunge.  A woodworking friend told me once "lathe work is addictive and expensive"  to which I replied, "so is a cocaine habit, but I never took that up either".  Finally took the plunge a little over a year ago with a $99 wilton lathe, initially to make christmas ornaments with, but the pen bug bit quickly thereafter.  It's been downhill ever since.  I have 3 lathes now, and have not seen the whole top of my tablesaw in months.


----------



## Daniel

Table Saws, one of the most ingenious storage spaces in the shop!


----------



## toolcrazy

Just turned 50 in September. I've been dabling in woodworking for 15 years or so. Been a locksmith for 25.


----------



## hunter-27

37 here, turning part time for a couple years now.  Anyone need a three year old???


----------



## Skye

35. Can I start my midlife crisis yet?


----------



## NewLondon88

hunter-27 said:


> 37 here, turning part time for a couple years now.  Anyone need a three year old???



You turn children, too?
How do you get them in the chuck?


----------



## rjwolfe3

You buy the wide jaws - I heard they work great.


----------



## GouletPens

Man, I knew that most pen guys were older, but are there really that few turners under 30 years old? Come on kids, quit your drinkin' and your girl chasin' and turn yourself some pens for goodness sakes. Don't you see that we are the future? Oh well...I guess that's that much less competition for me in the future! I think I'm in the right business :laugh:


----------



## rb765

I used to say I was old enough to know better and young enough not to care.  Now I just say, "What was your question again?"

I also used to say I suffer from C.R.S (Can't Remember Sh$#), but I think I have advanced to C.R.A.F.T (Can't Remember A F@$%ing Thing).

But in reality, I'm 301 in dog years.


----------



## kenlicciardello

I am 51 and just started turning last the end of last year.  I took wood shop 30 plus years ago, and it was terrible.  No instruction or teaching, just go and do what you want.  I didn't do well in that environment, and did nothing else in the woodworking area.  Never lost the interest though.  Fast forward, my oldest son wanted to take wood shop in HS.  The class was great and I was actually jealous of what he was learning and doing.  He wanted to start making pens and I needed a hobby to "de-stress" from work.  Now I turn pens and bowls with my 17 year old and 10 year old sons as a family time activity and we are hooked.  

Broke, but happily hooked.


----------



## tim self

OK I lied!  I aint 50 for 32 days but close enough.  Man, to have your sons right there with you in the mix of things is awsome:biggrin:  High school wood shop back in seems like stone hinge but nothing incredable completed until the last couple years.  Mostly flat work, tables and shelves.  I did turn some in high school until I sent a 3x20 piece of cedar stock through the window.  Mix turning at high speed, soft wood and dull gouge, shaken not stirred and viola, launched WOOD. 

A friend was selling her setup a year ago and I wanted to turn *bowls.  I saw pens displayed on another forum and thought, "why would I want to do that?"  Well about 100 pens later, I don't turn many bowls or platters.  I'm doing my first show this weekend and am the only wood turner there.*


----------



## Tuba707

23 here... not involved in the drink and party scene either.  Much better use of life to be constructive, don't ya think?

I have taught a few of my friends that are my age the fine points (ok, just the basics ) of penturning, and they really love it.  There are a few more young(er) guys out there.

Our generation being the future is a really scary prospect!


----------



## Verne

I knew it, us "older" turners are out in force. I'll be 68 the day after Christmas and have been turning for about 5 years. Did do some woodwork in school, a long time ago, but hadn't really got the bug until the Houston Woodworking Show.
Vern


----------



## Chasper

I just turned 60 and I'm an obsessive obsessor from ultra-martahoning, extreme skiing, rockhounding, lapidary, geneology, primative weapons, and a dozen or so other obsessions over the years.  Pen turning is the latest obsession.  I've dabbled in woodworking for years.  The most difficult wood projects I've ever made are the several primative archery bows I've made with hand tools (mostly hand axes) out of wood, horn and other mediums.


----------



## BullDurham

65 and still turning, hope I have a year or so to go. Started when I was in my 30 been off and on for 35 years.


----------



## knowltoh

I'll be 64 in January. Started turning about 5 years ago. Fly rod reel seat inserts first, then took a bowl turning class from Lyle Jamieson---a very accompolished turner. Realized bowls and such weren't my cup of tea! Took a Woodcraft class on penturning late last summer and absolutely love it. Leaving snowy Michigan today for a week in Florida!!


----------



## rimo

I just turned 36 but my 4 & 3 year old daughters make me feel much older everyday. I am dreading the teens already.


----------



## jkeithrussell

40, but still 18 at heart.


----------



## jttheclockman

Hello Brian

You ask a question that you will find very few people who are professional pen turners per se You have to remember pen turning just became popular not that long ago with the explosion of the mini lathe. You may have more turners who are all around turners than pen turners. I do not know your financial situation but making pen turning a living is really pushing it. You would have to have some great connections to make it a go. Can it be done???  Sure anything can be achieved but at what cost. If your situation is such that you can make it a career and I see you are only 25 ( wish I were 25 again)  than more power to you. But having kids, a house, a mortgage and health bills, stability would be tough to be achieved with pen turning especially just starting out at such a young age. I say good luck to you. By the way 55 here and just started last year. It is a hobby and always will be a hobby. Have been working with wood since I was a teenager though. I am a scroller and have been doing that for over 25 years. That is another hobby. Electrician by trade.


----------



## GouletPens

John, if you're telling me the odds are against me, then you're certainly right. It's true that no one has really been able to make pen turning into a career, especially since it's such a new concept to begin with. I've been doing it part time for the last year and really doing pretty well. I have my own ideas that I think are going to give me a fair shake at a workable career. I actually was considering being an electrician just a couple of months ago, but the fact that my degree offered me no advantage and it would be 4 years before I could make any decent wage discouraged me from that. I don't know how many of you are religious folks out there, but the long and short of it is that I felt the Lord telling me that this is what I'm meant to do. I'm passionate about it, I would like to think I have some talent, and my wife supports me 100%. If anyone can make it, it would be someone in a position I'm in (no kids yet, wife has good job, etc). Just think what techniques I'll have mastered in a couple of years, let alone by the time I've been doing this for 25 or 30 years!


----------



## jttheclockman

Brian, there is so much there in your statements but I will not go into it. I do wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## AlexL

I'm 11 now but I turn 12 on Dec 26th. I turned my first time last year at a demo at Woodworker's Supply. A man doing a lathe demo let me try and I was hooked ever since. My dad bought me a jet mini lathe for my birthday last year. I make and sell pens to raise money for college

Alex
Pens for College


----------



## leehljp

I might as well join in - I'm close enough to 62 that I can smell it. Grew up on a farm where building barns, grain bins, flooring trailers, adding a room were a constant, so I have been around and involved in different aspects of woodworking since I can remember. Had an uncle that built houses and helped him some.

Did my first turning about 15 years ago - canister tops. That lasted 3 months and still have the work that I did. Lost interest in turning until I started pens in early '05.


----------



## ilikewood

I'm older than dirt.....dirt that is 42 years old (that would make me 43)


----------



## W3DRM

68 and fast coming up on 69 next February...

Have been around wood and metal working tools since birth but never really got into anything serious until about a year ago when I discovered pen-turning. My dad had a very extensive wood/metal shop at home and I would now die to have some of those old lathes and wood tools he had. I'm just a neophyte in this endeavor but hope to make some nice pens and a few sheckles as I go along. It is very apparent there is a wealth of talent and knowledge on this forum and I just hope a little of it will rub off on me as I continue to learn. My shop consists of a 4-year old Shopsmith Mark V. I hope to add to that very soon.

Brian - don't ever let anyone take away your enthusiasm and passion for what you obviously love to do. Just keep moving forward and things will magically fall into place for you. Your faith will move mountains for you.

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## Rick_G

61 with 62 coming up real fast end of the month.   Took up woodworking when I retired at 55.  (Company I worked for had a buyout and pension package I could not resist).  Got my first lathe and pen making stuff just over a year ago.  Now if I could just afford more toy..er .. tools.


----------



## Mr Vic

Just turned 26 last June. Don't think age is a factor since my 8 year old grandson does a fair job of turning a pen. Had to video it so he could show his school mates he wasn't fibbing...


----------



## GouletPens

Mr Vic said:


> Just turned 26 last June. Don't think age is a factor since my 8 year old grandson does a fair job of turning a pen. Had to video it so he could show his school mates he wasn't fibbing...


 
Please tell me you meant to type 62....otherwise I'm concerned.


----------



## Mr Vic

Nope..Turned 26.............for the second time................


----------



## sah6139

53 but feel a lot older not a good year 
health wise, in hospital 2 times, with 1
surgery but am better now.

steve


----------



## arioux

53 1/2 here.  The 1/2 is important since that leave me with 1 1/2 to go before retirement


----------



## DocStram

I don't know how it happened, but somehow, I'm 60.  Who would have thought.


----------



## TellicoTurning

67 and getting younger.


----------



## td

GouletPens said:


> Man, I knew that most pen *guys* were older, but are there really that few turners under 30 years old? Come on kids, quit your drinkin' and your girl chasin' and turn yourself some pens for goodness sakes. Don't you see that we are the future? Oh well...I guess that's that much less competition for me in the future! I think I'm in the right business :laugh:


 

Might I add "and *gals*"? I know we're in the minority here but there are probably more ladies than the "under 18" set!:beauty::highfive:


----------



## GouletPens

My apologies to you Terry, and all our other turner ladies! I tend to refer to a group of people as "guys" (most people where I live just say y'all!). How 'bout I just say folks!


----------



## cdbakkum

82 and play golf once or twice a week. Carl Bakkum  Mesa, Arizona


----------



## Gagler

42 here.


----------



## MikeInMo

33 for a few more weeks.  I am not in the under 30 set anymore, but I am pretty sure I am pretty far to the left end of the age distribution bell curve around here.


----------



## angelofdeath

28 here...and going strong....


----------



## Longfellow

*How Old*

Just turned 76. Started cutting wood in my fathers shop when I was seven. I loved building model airplanes. When I was discharged from the Army in 1954 I was hired as an apprentice modelmaker and that began a lifetime of loving my job. I also worked as a patternmaker, a display builder, and moldmaker. It has been a great trip.


----------



## dgscott

Just turned 60 on Wednesday. Finally, I'm living in the 60's again!

Doug


----------



## Boomer

I am 47 and have just started working with wood in the last 2 years.  Not real good yet but hopefully with lots of practice and good luck things will get better.


----------



## hughbie

51 so far......and may i continue to get older and older and older.....at least till i outlive my friends....
only been in woodworking for the last 3 years......and i'm just the opposite of MikeinMO....i'm on the OTHER side of that bell curve!


----------



## Ligget

I`ll be 43 this month but feel older! lol


----------



## skywizzard

57 - been working with wood most of my life, but never did any turning until recently when I started with pens.  LOVE IT!


----------



## Paul in OKC

johnnycnc said:


> The smell of sawdust,shavings pretty much had me hooked.
> I'm a machinist by trade and the wood smells much better
> than hot steel and cutting oil.



Same here as far as machinist by trade, but do prefer the smell of wood! BTW, be 50 shortly.


----------



## leodelion

*age*

83+ and only have been at it for a couple of years.  Better than watcing the boob tube for hours.


----------



## Pioneerpens

I'll be turning 50 in November.  Been turning for about 7 years now.  I was a form carpenter for many years, doing heavy highway, bridge, highrise concrete construction.  Does a number on the back after awhile.  Now I am a security officer by day and turn pens the rest of the time.


----------



## Longfellow

80 in a few weeks.


----------



## RetiredJake

My buddy always said he was older than dirt. His birthday is 3 days before mine. Guess that makes me 3 days older than dirt (66). 

Started turning pens less than a year ago. Plan on ding it a whole lot longer


----------



## triw51

Donald Duck and I share a birthday only he is he is 16 years older.  I am 61


----------



## Glen Schumann

63 and enjoying retired life. Except for one thing: I'm busier now than when I had a job!


----------



## hotwire55

Started pen turning at the ripe old age of 64.  Great hobby and hope to continue enjoying for a long time to come!       Isiah 41:10


----------



## Leviblue

I'm 45 so that makes me old enough to know better and young enough not to care.  Unless it will hurt me and healing takes a lot longer.


----------



## booney0717

I'm 40! The wife say's i act 10.


----------



## Smitty37

Nick said:


> I usually tell people that I am "older than dirt" Actually 66 years old


Really?  Heck you're just a kid.


----------



## Wood Butcher

Happy birthday to me, happy birthday to me.  I turned 72 today, the turn was slow but under control I just forgot where I was going.  Had a great day with my wife of 50+ years at the amazing Indianapolis Museum of Art., I recommend it to anyone visiting or living in Indy.
WB


----------



## Rick P

Happy Birthday Wood Butcher!!!

I am from a wood working/construction family. My folks have pics of me dragin tools around for my father when I was still in diapers. Turning is relatively new to me but I have a BFA in sculpture and ceramics, mom paints among a billion other crafts. Making things is in my blood.


----------



## darrin1200

47 is my number. Semi retired after 26 years of service. 

I have been working with wood for a lot of years, mostly renovation carpentry. Now I am back to doing the fun stuff in an effort to augment the pension. Small furniture and boxes.  Since I started with pens a couple of years ago, they have become the bulk of my inventory.

The best part is that I love my job.


----------



## HoratioHornblower

22, and life is good! I just need a job in SC where I am getting married in a month. I guess that is part of this age!:biggrin:
David


----------



## redbulldog

78 years old, some day I will grow up, and catch up with my body.


----------



## ren-lathe

I am 55 according to my wife going on 12. My father despite being stone blind was an accomplished woodworker and I worked with him in the shop as far back as I can remember. He bought me my first lathe when I was 14. I still have that lathe though it is semi retired. In the early years I was married did not turn a lot, but always did a few pieces every year. I honestly do not remember when I turned my first pen but it was more than a few years ago.


----------



## PenPal

This month first week became 78 yrs of age.

Unlike the majority not the least ageist from a very early age never regarding any activity as belonging to or owned by anyone.

Army National service as an apprenticed Electrician I saved most all my money married immediately after on 20 dollars per week. Always paid a full board at home bought all my own clothes from age 15 when I commenced work. Military service part time some years as well.

Built with a builder, me digging foundations and many tasks wiring my home on completing my apprenticeship signed for the work then aged 20..

For many years I worked three jobs determined TLOMLife would be able to enjoy motherhood and security without ever working again.

Been turning pens from when Slimlines were new still making lots of them with Streamline
centre bands enjoy living within my means, as a member of the IAP try to share and enjoy.

In avoiding Eliteism or ageism look forward to making, enjoying what I do.

There is no division in Country, Creed, Colour for me. Blessed in so many ways I can not list.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## mtgrizzly52

61 working hard on 62. Got kicked out of 7th grade shop and never attempted to do any kind of woodworking until 3 years ago. At that time a very good friend gave me a pen he had made on a lathe and inspired me to believe that I too could do such a thing. That was without a doubt, one of the most meaningful and important gifts I have ever received, as I not only can now turn pens, I can build a cabinet or two, plus I'm always working on trying new things. Last week, with some great help, I re-sided my 8x12' garden shed, something I never would have considered a couple of years ago.

Thanks for giving me the confidence to try Steve!!!!

Rick (mtgrizzly52)


----------



## alamocdc

I'm 57 with 13 grandkids... so far. The oldest three are old enough for me to start teaching them to turn and two of them want to. Not that I've got the shop back running, And I'll be doing just that when I'm not busy with orders. Dang, that means I've got to get my other Delta midi running. Guess I'd better get on it.


----------



## lyonsacc

47.  Started woodworking with my Dad about 35 years ago.  Took my 11 year old daughter to Woodcraft last christmas to turn a pen for Grandpa.  She got hooked.  We bought a mini lathe earlier this year and we are both turning pens and other small assorted things now.


----------



## Autonoz

48...I have been doing woodwork for many years. I started collecting old fountain pens and when I began restoring them I decided to try making one. I prefer custom but have made kits. Now I'm hooked.


----------



## Rob73

Old enough to know better....Not young enough to do it again ;(


----------



## TerryDowning

Pushing 48.  First woodworking project was when I was 5.  Dad taught me to use a small handsaw to cut a board. Small hammer to drive nails etc.  All very small tools.

I was taught to maintain and store tools properly before I could use it. Only after hand tools were mastered including sharpening edged tools, etc. was I allowed to start using the Power tools. I still use many of the very same tools that I started with oh so long ago, including my 1955 Shopsmith. There were long periods of time, that I was unable to pursue woodworking due to location, availability of tools, materials etc. but I've always come back to it.

I turned my first spindle when I was 10 (Helped dad make knobs for the kitchen cabinets) and my first bowl when I was 14. Only in the last few years have I returned to turning, and I'm glad I did.


----------



## PenMan1

I'm 392!

Oh, and that's in dog years


----------



## MarkD

I'm old enough that I can't remember my age anymore! 
I just did the math.....holly cow I'm 58 already!


----------



## gwilki

I'm coming up fast on 63 (sept 25). Been with my wife for almost 18 years. She's 42 and keeps me young.


----------



## run91

63 in November and married 39 years and married on the same day.


----------



## firewhatfire

I only bought a lathe March of 2011.  had a few other tools and now I hope to learn how to make everything imaginable.  I started with pens and have turned a few bowls and lidded boxes.  Oh yeah I am 41.


----------



## CSue

I just turned 64.  Used to say I was older than dirt.  But I think it would be more accurate to say I'm as old a  good forest mulch.  I used to build dollhouses in my 40's.  I built myself an aviary once.  Sometime lately (less than 10 years) I saw a penturner demo at Rocklers.  Bought a Mini lathe and all the stuff the Rockler guy said I'd need to start, went home and started turning.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

OLD..........VERY OLD


----------



## Woodlvr

I am 61 yrs young. Roy you are not as old as Ed are you? :tongue:


----------



## MrWright

You know I think I might be the senior of the pen turners here. If not I am pretty close the oldest.  I am 87 this year and still at it.  I found out that the knees were not the FIRST thing to go, nor the hips.


----------



## Smitty37

OKLAHOMAN said:


> OLD..........VERY OLD


You my good friend are still a spring chicken......


----------



## Smitty37

Woodlvr said:


> I am 61 yrs young. Roy you are not as old as Ed are you? :tongue:


Ed is still a spring chicken......


----------



## KenBrasier

I'll be 66 in October.  I've been making and fixing stuff all my life, started making stuff when I was in my single digit years. I didn't start making pens until about 2007 when I was forced into retirement and wanted to stay busy. Since then I've started 2 small businesses, a Wood Crafts Business, and a Pro Shop at our small town Bowling alley.  My goal was to stay busy and it sure is working.


----------



## plantman

:biggrin::biggrin:  Old Farts Rule !! Jim S


----------



## Rick P

Seeing a partern amoung members.......while many of us seem to have started young there dont seem to be too many young ones repacing us!


----------



## Sawdust46

66.  Did my first turning (a walnut bowl) in 8th grade shop.  Kids today miss a lot by not having shop class.


----------



## Leatherman1998

I am 14 started turning when I was 12.

Sent from my YP-GI1 (Samsung Galaxy player)using Forum Runner


----------



## Tom_W

45 .. it kind of just migrated from knives. 

As a full time job I deal with intangible Physics and software so the knives came from a deep need to produce something tangible a need that got greater the older I got. My dad was a machinist/engineer for Rolls Royce so I guess it's in the blood.  I learned to turn in school about 33 years ago.

I just like 'tinkering' ... 

T


----------



## Tom_W

Looking at the results of age, it occurred to me that you have to be old enough to remember a time when Lawyers considered  you where responsible for you own actions for you to fit in the mass.


----------



## Jjartwood

STARTED turning at 55 I think the patience of age is a factor,I'm not sure that I could appreciate the calm that pen turning brings me when I was younger.


----------



## hornet406

I am 44 and have been a carpenter for 10 yrs.  I just started pen turning last month.


----------



## Wright

I'll be 63 in a few days. Started turning for real this past April.


----------



## leodelion

83 and still kickin"


----------



## Paul in OKC

53. Don't remember if I answered this some where in the past or not. If I did, I am older now:biggrin:


----------



## Bigj51

I am 31. Learned to turn pens from my father when I was 13 or so.  Then it was more like work... Now it's my addiction.


----------



## CharlesJohnson

I'm 65.


----------



## Sataro

Just hit the 55 mark. I've been turning pens for about 4 years now.


----------



## Jackson

I'm 20 and I learned how to turn pens when I was 18 in a beginner woods class at my high school.


----------



## mikespenturningz

I am 52 man we are an old bunch!


----------



## opfoto

53.....sorry just stopped here while looking for my keys, and forgot my coffee!!!


----------



## Foxfirek

I'm 27 and female. I definately feel like a minority. I started pen turning last month so I have not been doing it long. My love of the lathe started in middle school with candlestick holders and bowls then eventually a chess set in high school. I decided on pens because my grandfather made them before he passed away. I used to think they were the coolest thing ever, now when I look back they must have been the wobbliest, most poorly constructed pens I have ever seen. Still I wish I had one...
Jillian from Santa cruz


----------



## wouldentu2?

It would mean more if there was a two part question.

1. How old are you? 

2. At what age did you start turning pens? 

One without the other is misleading.


----------



## Penultimate

Interesting statistics, of 617 respondents over three fourths are 40 and above. Do you think that woodworking is waining? I worked for a company that sold woodworking machines and we found that sales were declining. We thought is was due no new blood in the hobby.


----------



## Leviblue

I think it has to do with the fact the over 40's didn't have computers and video games in the house. Not to mention TV's got 3 stations where I grew up and cell phone were not even around. It also has to do with the disposable income.  Starting out, I was focused on my career and starting a family. YMMV


----------



## Joe S.

I'm 17, and I got started turning last year. I'm homeschooled so this isn't really part of a shop class.


----------



## jrc

I'm 61 and have turn around 2000 pens a year for the past 11 years.


----------



## creativewriting

Turning 39 on election day!  My 4 year old keeps me feeling young.......but tired.  Looks like I have been making pens for 3 years or so.


----------



## AnachitlPut

I am 16. Been turning for 3 years now and wood working for 16. I love it and can't get enough.


----------



## TellicoTurning

I think I answered this once before, just turned 71 in September... don't look a day over 70 though.


----------



## Kenessl

I will turn 58 the middle of December. I've been working with wood in one form or another since I was 12 years old.


----------



## MrWright

I am 87 and can still stand up at the lathe.


----------



## Wright

I'm not sure if I answered this poll or not but I'm 63.


----------



## BarbS

I'm also 63, and turn for two to three hours a day, most days. Pens for only about a year now.


----------



## robutacion

Penultimate said:


> Interesting statistics, of 617 respondents over three fourths are 40 and above. Do you think that woodworking is waining? I worked for a company that sold woodworking machines and we found that sales were declining. We thought is was due no new blood in the hobby.



I think I know the answer to your question and my friend, you have nothing to fear, wood-turners will never die-off...!

The reality of wood turning is that, you either get the "turning bug" yearly in life or after retired, there is one other type of wood turner, the ones that are true artists and have the financial capabilities so support their passion for many, many years before their name is worth something and the money starts to come in for sales.

Starting young is a great way to get kids off the streets and allow them to feel rewarded from their work however, without financial support from someone/somewhere, the whole think becomes unaffordable for them and they lose interest.  

There is also the fact of life that, of those that tried to make a living out of wood-turning at young ages, soon realised that wood-turning doesn't pay the bills, get them a place to live and food in the table, then the family starts and all odds are against you so, you have to find a properly paid job to survive and wood -turning goes dormant for decades until, the financial situation allows for some toys and some time to play with before retirement comes.

For those that retire, many were in this category and never forgot wood-turning, even though rusty and totally unaware of how much prices went up on these things and how much of their "put a side money" has to be used before they are making shavings...!

As also been proven that wood-turning is a great distressing option and certainly a very pleasant way to spend some quality time with one self and see some results in the end.

This explains why the average age of wood-turners is hight, it has always been like that and I very much doubt that will change...!

I often wondered, how young and how old are the youngest and oldest IAP members, this thread is giving some answers and I now know who our youngest member is, (not counting some of the very young kids that have been assisted by their parents to turn a pen and show it here) those do count but not as the legal "members" as the ones I'm targeting at this point.

The 11 year old member is the youngest that have posted here and while there are a lot of senior members on IAP, some of which I already knew they age, I wondered who the oldest/most senior member is and, I believe that I know who that person is, at 98 (ninety eight) years of age.

I would like to tell who he his, as recently he was at the centre of a very stupid and unnecessary act that put a lot of us on edge, shame on him...!  I'm obviously very upset about it and feel annoyed that he felt that would probably be "fun" to see people's reactions however, I'm divided in hating his guts or put it all to pour/lack of, mental capabilities and self control of his actions due to age...!

Anyway, I'm 54 and I don't feel a day younger than, if I was 100...!

All from me, now...!

Cheers
George


----------



## pauly99

47 years old here and have turned 1 pen. Just started buying the necessary gadgets all of a couple of weeks ago and then got hit by the flu bug. Looking forward to spending some time in the garage this weekend.


----------



## seamus7227

37years old. Been turning everything since 2008, most of you know my specialty! I love cutting out coins!


----------



## Ulises Victoria

I'm 64. Started turning pens at 63. Hope to keep turning past 90. :biggrin:


----------



## PWL

"71"  Beats me how I got there?
PW


----------



## Joe S.

robutacion;1469879.

The 11 year old member is the youngest that have posted here and while there are a lot of senior members on IAP said:
			
		

> That was 4 years ago, he is 15 or so now!


----------



## Cody Winters

I am 13 youngest I have heard yet correct me if I am wrong.i love this pole it is cool to see that the old farts do pen turning more


----------



## AnachitlPut

Hey I am 17. I been at pens for a few years. Been a woodworker for all my life.


----------



## woodscraper

*woodscraper*

78 years old


----------



## butchf18a

Old enough to know better, young enough not to care


----------



## Gass

I'm 47 i'm from Italy......and i would like to learn a lot from IAP.....

Thanks in advance

Augusto


----------



## hard hat

I'm 29 and have really only been working with wood for about 2.5 years, but I've built things since I can remember. Hoping to keep all my fingers but we'll see how that works out


----------



## Phillip Kelley

*59 1/2*

I an 59+ and have just recently gotten back into wood turning/woodworking. I taught Industrial Arts for 15 years before
transferring into maintenance for Crossett Public Schools in southeast Arkansas.  And now, 37 years later, have found/made time to start
a most interesting hobby!  If arthur will allow, I hope to be turning for a long time to come!


----------



## mmayo

Whoa, I cannot really claim 60 and *"BETTER", *but older works for me.  Smarter, wiser, fatter, crankier seems to fit too.


----------



## ChrisN

I just turned 19. I just started making pens not too long ago, and I enjoy it very much! I like turning little pieces of "trash" into a work of art.


----------



## Davy J

having spent many winters in RV parks in the Rio Grande Valley happen to know many people from all over the us and all the provinces of Canada. that in fact turn Pens besides unlimited type articals turned, and we are ALL of retired status. Me I am 73 and I have met others older than me !! I have done at least 10 of the laser cut inlaid pens from Kallenshaan Woods Personalized Laser Engraving


----------



## Tom T

Just turned 60, not sure how that happened.

By the way the guy who started this thread, are you still turning.
Let us know.


----------



## PenPal

Heck I am only 21 and 696 months of age.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN

Four and a half years older than the first time I answered this thread.


----------



## ctubbs

I never expected or planed to see 30 so I am now 39 years past my sure death:ghost: and still have all my fingers.:biggrin:  Now my remaining number of brain cells is another question entirely!

Charles


----------



## Lamplight66

Mr Vic said:


> Just turned 26 last June. Don't think age is a factor since my 8 year old grandson does a fair job of turning a pen. Had to video it so he could show his school mates he wasn't fibbing...



WHAT??


----------



## ed4copies

Tom T said:


> Just turned 60, not sure how that happened.
> 
> By the way the guy who started this thread, are you still turning.
> Let us know.



Tom the thread was started by Brian Goulet, now Goulet pens.  He employs a half dozen people, I am told, selling fountain pens and the inks and papers used by fountain pen writers.   More information can be obtained from Bruce Robbins, who knows Brian and his wife pretty well.


----------



## denniszoomy

I am 47, I made my first pen in 2006 for a gift to my daughter, when I retired from the military. They had a wood shop on base and the guy was nice enough to walk me through how to do it.  In 2012 I saw a flyer for a Demo at Woodcraft for pen turning, so I drug a friend of mine to it with me and thanks to that demo and the Instructor (John) I was hooked. My friend I took the class at woodcraft, and I have expanded into pouring my own blanks now.

Dennis
USAF Retired


----------



## Mr Vic

Lamplight66 said:


> Mr Vic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just turned 26 last June. Don't think age is a factor since my 8 year old grandson does a fair job of turning a pen. Had to video it so he could show his school mates he wasn't fibbing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT??
Click to expand...

 
oops guess that should have been 56..


----------



## BayouPenturner

I am 63,  retired the second time in 2013.  Started turning about 8 years ago.  mostly freedom pens and bowls..My desire is to make pens that will have the WOW factor when other turners see them.  Proud to have turned on my 9 year old grandson to pen turning in 2013,  now he turns with his dad on Travis AFB.

thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## Mike Powell

Im 41, just got all of my pen turning equipment for my 41st birthday/fatherday.


----------



## colinp

I am 67 going on 68 but act like a twenty year old and suffer for it the next day. I have been working with wood since the age of 11 and still find it the most fascinating material to work with. Colin(just got down after felting the roof of my workshop after a storm)


----------



## Edgar

I'm 68 - just started turning about a year ago, but I've been doing woodworking & carpentry since I was old enough to hold a hammer & hit a nail more often than my fingers.


----------



## Waluy

Looks like I responded to the poll but never posted. I am 29 and have been working with any kind of tools I could get my hands on since I was about 4 when I built my first bicycle (as in the first one I ever owned dad brought home a 5 gallon bucket of parts and a frame and said "When we finish it you can have a bike"). Didn't start turning until about a year ago and have been trying to constantly improve ever since.


----------



## StuartCovey

I'm 16 - I have been into woodworking for as long as I can remember.  My family use to own a cabinetry shop.  I started penturning last year and love it!  I hope to continue doing it for a long time.


----------



## InvisibleMan

I've possibly turned categories by now...


----------



## Band Saw Box

I'll be 60 on the 29th of this month.


----------



## Leatherman1998

16 on the 6th

Sent from my Galaxy Tab 3 using Forum Runner


----------



## Mike Powell

You guys crack me up with your comments.  There is a great sense of humor on this site...


----------



## MikeL

I'm older than most wood I work. Most burls have better eyes than me. I smell worse than olive wood but better than desert iron wood. Seems like my hands are starting to look like bark. The filter mask marks on my face stay around a lot longer than they used to.  My hair used to be as rich as Claro walnut but is now more like the ash end of the cigar pens I've seen on IAP.  At 54 I find myself looking forward to retirement but know I need to build my tool enventory before fixed income becomes a reality.


----------



## Lamplight66

Mr Vic said:


> Lamplight66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Vic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just turned 26 last June. Don't think age is a factor since my 8 year old grandson does a fair job of turning a pen. Had to video it so he could show his school mates he wasn't fibbing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oops guess that should have been 56..
Click to expand...


WHEW!! Had me worried there, for a second!!:biggrin:


----------



## Exabian

I'm 34 and will turn (pun intended) 35 in March. I've been turning your 2 year now and love it. It's a hobby/business for me. More hobby then business but sales help off set the cost of the hobby. Sales are growing as I find new connects. So we will see where it goes.


----------



## Lamplight66

This may be a fairly old post, but still a great question/topic! I just turned 47. I've been turning a few pens for the past 2.5 yrs, but have been turning on one of Dads old lathes since '99. He started woodturning in the early 1970's, so I've been exposed to it pretty much my whole life. He did hollow form vessels, beautiful pieces!!. After he passed in '09, his wife took it up and is doing pieces just as amazing as his! The man never owned a scroll chuck, did it "old school"!!


----------



## Justin H

I'm 38, just started tool collecting last year.  Turned my first pen last fall, which was also my first wood-working project, if you don't count the bench my grinder is on.  And believe me, I don't...

This hobby (turning) is expensive, and time consuming.  The older we get, the more "settled" we become and the more we appreciate what our folks did.  My dad has been a craftsman of some sort all his life.  His dad was before him as well.  I got into computers & do that for a living.

My dad was SO excited when I sent him pictures of my shop coming together, he learned how to use his email!  Who'd have thought, after all these years that I'd find tinkering in my shop so enjoyable and fullfilling!?


----------



## Joe S.

18 untill may


----------



## BKelley

I will be 80 this year.  The good Lord has allowed me to enjoy these seventy nine years and they have been wonderful.  Not long ago, I was asked when were the 
"good ole days" for me and my reply "shucks, I living them right now". 

Ben


----------



## LeeR

BKelley said:


> I will be 80 this year.  The good Lord has allowed me to enjoy these seventy nine years and they have been wonderful.  Not long ago, I was asked when were the
> "good ole days" for me and my reply "shucks, I living them right now".
> 
> Ben



Ben,

Congratulations on still being an active woodworker at almost 80.  I turn 62 in May, and had planned to retire then.  I decided to retire early, which I did over the holidays.  Now every day is a Saturday ... but my wife is still working, so I don't say that too loudly! 

I still have WAY too many projects I want to do, so I too hope to continue doing woodworking, God willing, for another 20+ years.  Besides, I've been spending a bunch of money on new tools lately, so I have to get my money's worth!


----------



## leodelion

85 next Sunday.:cowboy:


----------



## OZturner

The calendar say's I am 76, 
My head tells me I am around 35 
I can't work out how this difference came about or where those lost "head" years years have gone.
My Body at times tells me I am 101.

It is a bad sign when you are on a first name basis with your Doctor.
And your social life or what is left of it has to evolve around medical appointments.

I started working with wood, with my father who was a French Polisher, when I was about 11. I would make scenes out of veneers, glue with heated Casine Glue. Then polish them under the close eye of Dad.

After I married, I converted a single bedroom cottage into a three bedroom house, doing all the work myself, and continued doing routine maintenance ever since.

In 2000 I was retrenched, and given early retirement. I attended a Wood Turning Course at Night College. Joined the Sydney Woodturners Guild, and have been learning ever since. 
As Capt Ed says, "Every Cut is a Learning Cut".

I decided and started the Pen journey some two years ago, to use some of the Special little pieces of wood one keeps incase.
I have needed to rearrange and set up the Car Evicted Garage, (my Workshop), to be able to work properly without having to move half the contents of the workshop to do so.
This task is nearing completion, if I can only cancel some of those Medical Appointments.
In the mean time I can appreciate the work of others.

All joking aside I am healthy, just the demands of aging, as a number of the seniors will confirm.
Brian.


----------



## LeeR

Brian,

You have given me inspiration that I do still have time to become very good at turning.  If I could only master the skew!

I too feel much younger than my biological age.  And then I look in the mirror and feel just a little bit older (maybe late forties to early fifties).  It is only when I see family pictures, and wonder who that old geezer is with the rest of the family ...


----------



## OZturner

LeeR said:


> Brian,
> 
> You have given me inspiration that I do still have time to become very good at turning. If I could only master the skew!
> 
> I too feel much younger than my biological age. And then I look in the mirror and feel just a little bit older (maybe late forties to early fifties). It is only when I see family pictures, and wonder who that old geezer is with the rest of the family ...


 

Lee, 
Have you tried reshaping your Skew?
I suggest that you grind the Cutting edge to a slight convex curve ( that is take it away from a straight edge).
Then grind the bevel to a Convex, rather than a Concave Hollow Ground Bevel. 
When cutting, keep the edge contact on the bottom third quarter of the edge (from the long point up).
There a numerous youtube videos on this style of Skew Grind. 
Have a look at some. 
Probably easier to understand a video, than my description.
Most important keep practicing so that your muscle memory makes it second nature, just like proper use of the clutch when changing gears.
Brian.


----------



## Kaspar

Old enough to know better.


----------



## shortz1lla

Just made it in the 19-29 group by a few days, figured I'd vote before the 3rd so I can maintain my youthful presence here. Started traditional woodworking as a boy with my grandfather. Just got back into it a few years ago. Started turning more recently, focused primarily on game calls but several pens of late and gradually getting addicted to the idea of going kitless (spent way too much time looking at old APM threads).
Joe


----------



## PlutoPens

I guess I'm in the minority at 17


----------



## mark james

PlutoPens said:


> I guess I'm in the minority at 17



Stick with it...  We'll need U!


----------



## Joe S.

I just realized I moved up a bracket since I saw this thread the first time! I turned 19 in May.


----------



## Joe S.

PlutoPens said:


> I guess I'm in the minority at 17


 
Don't worry about it, these geezers are pretty friendly to the penturners of tomorrow!


----------



## Woodkiller

43 and only been turning just over a year. Built houses, decks, garages, & porches for years.


----------



## winterwood

I think I am 67.
Dennis


----------



## winterwood

If you look at the results, I would say we need to bring in more young turners to continue the craft. I for one will get my Grandsons involved, even it means bribery.
Dennis


----------



## Rockytime

I'm 75. I've been turning just a few months. I have been a hobbiest all my life. Model airplanes, HO trains for about 45 years, a hobby machinist and motorcycle buff. I also have been repairing antique clocks for about 45 years as a hobby. A pen turning video caught my attention and interest. The rest is history. I now have two lathes and assorted pen turning equipment and an empty wallet. Worth it tho.


----------



## sbwertz

71 and counting.  Been turning about 5 years now.


----------



## Banished

49 next month and in my first year turning. Feels like forever already!


----------



## woodsofourlives

Next Feb. I'llbe 80 and still turning


----------



## Big

61 and just starting to turn and do wood working. LOVE it though.


----------



## butchf18a

Fall into the "or better" category, yet young enough not to care


----------



## pendrijo

I am 39..


----------



## sarg

*sarg*

76 yrs old have been a woodworker since my ealy 30tys had my own cabinet shop and retired  for the last 15 yrs have been doing small items on the lathe and by hand. mostly pens and tobacco pipes for the last 10yrs  
                          John


----------



## Parshooter11

61 here...30 years doing woodworking of some kind..only doing pens for the last 3....


----------



## Big

61 and just started wood working a few months ago.


----------



## JasonC

40 here. Been into woodworking in various forms for 29 years or so. Wife and I have a cherry blanket chest in our bedroom that I built in 1991. 

The pen thing is fairly new to me, though. All started in April of this year when I had to take a pen turning class to be able to use the lathe on base.


----------



## Penburst

I'm on the scary edge of 65 and have officially been involved in woodworking since rejoining the Charlotte Woodworkers' Association several years ago (too long a story behind that!). Been a member of their offshoot, the Charlotte Woodturners' Association for about 2-1/2 years and a member of the Piedmont Chapter of IAP since its inception about a year ago. I lean more towards turning but still do a fair amount of flat work such as uncomplicated furniture. My turning is mostly pens but occasionally dare something bigger, like a pepper mill. I'm still amazed at some of the pens I see in the IAP postings.


----------



## ljpilcher@suddenlink

*age*

76 and pushing 77.  Been turning pens for a couple of years and love it.  I have done a little woodworking for years.


----------



## JRobCards

Looking at the poll, I'm within the only 2.5% under 18


----------



## endacoz

*30*

Been doing wookworking for a few years but only wood turning for 1 year.  Love it and now have 3 lathes.  1 year ago today I had none!  My profits on selling items have greatly increased the tools in my shop!


----------

